

Ask HN: Is there any advantage of using APC + Varnish + Cloudflare? - aravindc

I am running a content site (php/mysql/smarty) which already uses APC. I am thinking of installing varnish to cache frequently fetched pages as each pageload hits the DB. Am also thinking of using Cloudflare for speedingup static content and provide a cache if server breaks as it does many times.<p>Am wondering if this setup will offer me a considerable advantage or will I do better just using fewer of them so as to save server resources in the case of apc/varnish and cost in the case of cloudflare?
======
lifeguard
Everyone I talk to raves about Varnish.

~~~
aravindc
I would too. It is the simplest and single most effective piece of software
for performance you can and should put on your web-server.

